# Instalaciones activas y pasivas



## apple123

Hola,
el contexto es energías renovables en la construcción.

La frase " El projecto incorpora todo tipo de instalaciones activas y pasivas para obtener un balance energético casi cero"

Mi intento:
"The project incorporates active and passive measures to obtain an energy balance of almost zero"
porque no me suena nada bien active and pasive facilities.
¿cual es la mejor opción/hay alguna otra?
Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## apple123

¿no hay nadie que me pueda ayudar????????


----------



## gringa27esp

To get a near nil energy balance, the project incorporates all sorts of active and passive facilities.

Hope it helps!


----------



## apple123

¿entonces te suena bien/has usado alguna vez active and passive facilities??? es la parte que me confunde.


----------



## gringa27esp

Sorry, no lo he usado ... pero, en principio, se entiende...Lo he leído en estos términos: 'use and efficacy of passive and active safety devices'.
Espero que te sirva... Slds


----------



## gringa27esp

Depende del contexto, pero por lo general, un "passive device (ver ... facility) es aquel que no se precisa poner en marcha... es automático. En cambio, un "active device" is the one that requieres user activation....


----------



## apple123

Muchas gracias, al final lo dejé tal cual active and passive measures, quizá devices hubiera estado mejor.


----------



## gringa27esp

Good luck with it! En realidad, es el fondo y no la forma lo que entiendo es importante en una traducción, especialmente las técnicas. Best/gringa27esp


----------



## apple123

Si, totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## mora

Hola:

Esta frase:
 *The project incorporates active and passive measures to obtain an energy balance of almost zero*

es perfecta, sin errores. En el contexto de balance energético, se dice 'measures', para incluir 'facilities' y otra cosas que no son 'facilities' como 'orientation'. 
  
Saludos,

Mora


----------



## apple123

Estupendo, muchas gracias


----------

